# Rehab clinic dumps addicts at airport



## Gordon Nore (Jan 13, 2010)

Saw this in the morning paper. Absolutely shocking.



> CHERTSEY, QUE.When recovering drug addicts arrived at their 8:30 morning class at the Clear Haven Center north of Montreal as usual last Thursday, they were told of its imminent closure.
> 
> Less than 90 minutes later, they were on a bus headed to the airport, some with no plans or means to get home, the _Star _has learned.


 
Full Story: http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/750027--rehab-clinic-dumps-addicts-at-airport?bn=1


----------



## Flea (Jan 13, 2010)

Orsten has a special place in hell with his name on it.  And lots of needles.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2010)

The bastards.


----------

